# Fast intake questions



## joe0813 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys I think im going to be getting a Fast intake and i just had a few questions about them before i buy a 1000+ dollar intake. If i get the Big mouth throttle body with the intake (102mm) will i have to have the car tuned to run properly? and is there anything else that i would need to have this set up work right??

Oh and is it worth the money? WHP gains with it? I already have american racing long tube headers, full SLP exhaust and a crappy cold air intake


----------



## joe0813 (Apr 20, 2014)

actually from what ive been reading the 102 throttle body/intake is a bitch to tune and idle right. would you guys recommend the fast 92 intake/throttle body instead?? Eventually the car will be cammed with all the supporting mods with it but thats not for awhile


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 92 is a good option. I put a FAST 102 and NW 102 on my little LS1 though and had no real issues tuning it or in drive-ability. Hinson had a good deal on a FAST with NW combo


----------

